# Dornier Do 335 Pfeil



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

hi any one build any of these in 1/48 scale.
Cost , manufacturer
thanks Dan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sure, Revell has reissued the 40 year old Monogram kit. It's under $20. Actually the current Revell issue is, I believe, based on the altered tooling sold under the Pro Modeller name a few years back. It was always a good kit, and the Pro Modeller issue had some extra detail added/upgraded to bring the very old kit up to par with newer kits. 

Tamiya makes a couple also in 1/48 for about $40. For the money the Tamiya kit is more accurate and they offer some versions not covered by the Monogram/Revell kit. The Revell kit purports to build several versions, at least cosmetically, while Tamiya has dedicated kits for the fighter, trainer, and heavy fighter version.

Either kit is buildable. If cost is a huge issue, go with the old Monogram/Revell kit. If you want the best kit, go with the Tamiya version(s).

Revell kit

http://www.revell.de/katalog/400/04686.JPG


http://images.kitlink.com/Products/images/Rmx/RMX5858.JPG

Tamiya kit

http://www.discounttrainsonline.com/graphics/TAM/L61074.jpg

http://fp.enter.net/~floch1/models/do335boxart1.jpg

http://www.ddmodellismo.it/catalog/images/Tamya statico1/TA61088.jpg

http://images.kitlink.com/Products/images/Tamiya/tam89598.JPG


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought I had the 1/48 Tamiya kit but I've actually got the 1/72 Dragon kit of the "A" version.

It's a nice kit but you were asking about 1/48 scale versions so I'm sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My Tamiya Anteaters:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/do335b2a.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/do335a12a.html

I have a bunch of the old Monogram kits, but they seem superfluous since the gorgeous Tamiya kit came out. Of course the Tamiya kit doesn't have any engine detail, nor the boarding ladder


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The engines in the Monogram kit aren't much to gush about... they are just simple, one piece, relief moldings. If you really want to show them off, I am sure there are some aftermarket DB's for the Tamiya kit.


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*thanks*

guys 
thanks best price I could find is.

http://www.ehobbies.com/tam61074.html 

Any one ever order from them
Cheers Dan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> The engines in the Monogram kit aren't much to gush about... they are just simple, one piece, relief moldings. If you really want to show them off, I am sure there are some aftermarket DB's for the Tamiya kit.


Oh there are! I have one in progress with both engines and the cockpit as full aftermarket resin kits.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dragon's 1/32 Dornier should be out soon. That looks to be a nice kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

OH my god - well, I'll definitely have to get that!


----------



## stevegallacci (May 20, 2010)

A particular improvement the Tamiya kit offers is the forward radiator, which is very accurate, while the Monogram part is very not so much. The Tamiya kit is also crazy tight a build, very good fit.


----------

